# Kernel panic sur pm g5



## nemekas (24 Août 2010)

Bonjours, 

Rentrant aujourd'hui de vacances et après avoir laissé mon powermac adoré à mon p'tit frère, je trouve ceci :

*2010-07-16-045327.panic :

  Description :	Historique des erreurs graves (système)
  Taille :	3 Ko
  Dernière modification :	16/07/10 04:53
  Emplacement :	/Library/Logs/PanicReporter/2010-07-16-045327.panic
  Contenu récent :	Fri Jul 16 04:53:26 2010
panic(cpu 1 caller 0x000AD128): simple lock (0x00453220) deadlock detection, pc=0x0003F910

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 1:
      Backtrace:
         0x0009CC88 0x0009D63C 0x00029DA0 0x000AD128 0x0003F910 0x00035ED0 0x00036B7C 0x00028050 
         0x005DF488 0x005DF944 0x005E051C 0x00343E7C 0x005DDE68 0x006B178C 0x006B32A0 0x006B34B0 
         0x0089EFC4 0x0089C734 0x0089CCF0 0x00753CAC 0x00753F08 0x00753858 0x0074AD3C 0x0075B684 
         0x0075C430 0x0074F19C 0x0075037C 0x0074FC84 0x0074FF10 0x0003F2A0 0x000B1DD4 
      Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
         com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor(1.9d0)@0x89b000->0x8a0fff
         com.apple.driver.PowerMac7_2_PlatformPlugin(3.4.0d0)@0x759000->0x767fff
            dependency: com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily(3.4.0a17)@0x746000
         com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily(3.4.0a17)@0x746000->0x758fff
         com.apple.driver.AppleAD741x(1.9d0)@0x6b0000->0x6b3fff
            dependency: com.apple.driver.IOPlatformFunction(1.8.7d5)@0x63b000
         com.apple.driver.AppleI2C(4.0.0d2)@0x5dc000->0x5e3fff
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x58412000)
      PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (Unknown)

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task

Mac OS version:
9L30

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 9.8.0: Wed Jul 15 16:57:01 PDT 2009; root:xnu-1228.15.4~1/RELEASE_PPC
System model name: PowerMac7,3

System uptime in nanoseconds: 1144655056966
unloaded kexts:
com.apple.driver.Apple02DBDMAAudio	2.5.8f1 - last unloaded 3980358825
loaded kexts:
com.ATITechnologiesInc.TVOut	2.6.7d1
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	2.0.2 - last loaded 1407799815
com.apple.driver.AppleTopazAudio	2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AppleTAS3004Audio	2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AppleTexasAudio	2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AppleFCU	1.3.2b0
com.apple.driver.AppleFan	1.0.10f1
com.apple.driver.AppleTexas2Audio	2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AudioIPCDriver	1.0.6
com.apple.driver.AppleADT746x	1.0.10f1
com.apple.driver.AppleDACAAudio	2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AppleK2Fan	1.0.10f1
com.apple.driver.AppleSCCSerial	1.3.2
com.apple.driver.AppleSlewClock	1.5.2d0
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor	1.9d0
com.apple.driver.AppleLM7x	1.9d0
com.apple.driver.AppleCPUVoltage	1.5.2d0
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP	1.7.7
com.apple.ATIRadeon9700	5.4.8
com.apple.driver.AppleVSP	2.2.2
com.apple.driver.AppleThermal	1.0.1f2
com.apple.driver.AppleK2Driver	1.7.2f1
com.apple.driver.AppleHWClock	1.5.2d0
com.apple.driver.AppleADM103x	1.0.10f1
com.apple.driver.PowerMac7_2_PlatformPlugin	3.4.0d0
com.apple.driver.AppleMaxim6690	1.9d0
com.apple.driver.AppleI2S	1.0.1f1
com.apple.driver.AppleAD741x	1.9d0
com.apple.driver.iTunesPhoneDriver	1.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	3.4.6
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	3.5.2
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClap
*
 Mais encore ceci :

*2010-08-06-210017.panic :

  Description :	Historique des erreurs graves (système)
  Taille :	4 Ko
  Dernière modification :	06/08/10 21:00
  Emplacement :	/Library/Logs/PanicReporter/2010-08-06-210017.panic
  Contenu récent :	Fri Aug  6 21:00:17 2010
panic(cpu 0 caller 0x0031B1B8): "A driver releasing a(n) OSArray has corrupted the registry\n"@/SourceCache/xnu/xnu-1228.15.4/libkern/c++/OSObject.cpp:241
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x0009CC88 0x0009D63C 0x00029DA0 0x0031B1B8 0x0031D77C 0x00340820 0x00340B68 0x00345C8C 
         0x00345F3C 0x0037C968 0x0008F7F4 0x0002C100 0x00024B58 0x000B45CC 0x20000000 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x711d8c80)
      PC=0x920531D8; MSR=0x0200F030; DAR=0x00387000; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x9205A100; R1=0xBFFFE9C0; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: LaunchCFMApp

Mac OS version:
9L30

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 9.8.0: Wed Jul 15 16:57:01 PDT 2009; root:xnu-1228.15.4~1/RELEASE_PPC
System model name: PowerMac7,3

System uptime in nanoseconds: 191500639508
unloaded kexts:
com.apple.driver.Apple02DBDMAAudio	2.5.8f1 - last unloaded 5762916179
loaded kexts:
com.ATITechnologiesInc.TVOut	2.6.7d1
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	2.0.2 - last loaded 1287981040
com.apple.driver.AudioIPCDriver	1.0.6
com.apple.driver.AppleTopazAudio	2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AppleTAS3004Audio	2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AppleTexasAudio	2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AppleTexas2Audio	2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AppleDACAAudio	2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AppleSCCSerial	1.3.2
com.apple.driver.AppleK2Fan	1.0.10f1
com.apple.driver.AppleSlewClock	1.5.2d0
com.apple.driver.AppleFCU	1.3.2b0
com.apple.driver.AppleFan	1.0.10f1
com.apple.driver.AppleADT746x	1.0.10f1
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor	1.9d0
com.apple.driver.AppleLM7x	1.9d0
com.apple.driver.AppleCPUVoltage	1.5.2d0
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP	1.7.7
com.apple.ATIRadeon9700	5.4.8
com.apple.driver.AppleVSP	2.2.2
com.apple.driver.AppleThermal	1.0.1f2
com.apple.driver.AppleK2Driver	1.7.2f1
com.apple.driver.AppleHWClock	1.5.2d0
com.apple.driver.AppleADM103x	1.0.10f1
com.apple.driver.PowerMac7_2_PlatformPlugin	3.4.0d0
com.apple.driver.AppleMaxim6690	1.9d0
com.apple.driver.AppleI2S	1.0.1f1
com.apple.driver.AppleAD741x	1.9d0
com.apple.driver.iTunesPhoneDriver	1.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass	2.0.8
com.apple.driver.AppleFileSystemDriver	1.1.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	3.4.6
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	3.5.2
com.apple.driver.PioneerSuperDrive	2.0.9
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	2.1.1
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter	2.7.91
com.apple.iokit.IOATABlockStorage	2.0.6
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub	3.4.9
com.apple.iokit.IOATAPIProtocolTransport	1.5.3
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient	3.5.2
com.apple.driver.ApplePMU	2.5.6d2
com.apple.driver.AppleK2SATA	1.0.4f2
com.apple.driver.AppleGPIO	1.3.0d0
com.apple.driver.AppleVIA	1.5.1d1
com.apple.driver.MacIOGPIO	1.3.0d0
com.apple.driver.AppleCPUThermo	2.0.0a0
com.apple.driver.AppleMPIC	1.5.3
com.apple.driver.AppleI2C	4.0.0d2
com.apple.driver.AppleK2SATARoot	1.0.5b1
com.apple.iokit.AppleGMACEthernet	1.5.9f1
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI	3.9.7
com.apple.driver.AppleKauaiATA	1.2.1f4
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI	3.4.6
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBOHCI	3.4.6
com.apple.driver.AppleK2	1.7.2f1
com.apple.driver.AppleSPU	2.5.6d2
com.apple.driver.AppleMacRiscPCI	3.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleCore99NVRAM	1.1.1
com.apple.driver.AppleFlashNVRAM	1.0.5
com.apple.security.seatbelt	107.12
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall	1.8.77
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet	3
com.apple.BootCache	30.4
com.apple.driver.DiskImages	199
com.apple.driver.AppleMacRISC4PE	2.0.4d9
com.apple.driver.AppleOnboardAudio	2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AppleDBDMAAudio	2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.ndrv.ATP
*

Le premier de la liste se retrouve deux fois le même jour...

A ses dires c'est arrivé suite à la rencontre fortuite entre le coté droit du pm et la manette sans fils de sa ps3 ( faut croire que ça vole maintenant ce truc là )

Mis à part ceci les symptomes de la rencontre sont :

- Pas loin de 4 minutes pour demarrer ( 10 après une maj ! )
- Aléatoirement, pas de sourie ou pas de clavier au démarrage
- Et de temps à autres il se mets tout ventilos à fond pendant 15 mn sans qu'il n'y ai de raison particulières.


Voilà donc résumé le fond du problème, je suis à dispositions si j'ai oublié d'autres infos.

Merci.


----------



## nemekas (25 Août 2010)

Bonjours,

Je pense que je me suis trompé de sous-forum, je reposte ce message dans le forum "osx", si un modérateur-admin, passe par là, il peux locker ce topic


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Août 2010)

Non les problème semble hardware à mon avis et si la ram reset SMU et si rien n'y fait cm ou pross HS

Et demande à ton frère de te payer un mac neuf


----------



## FdeB (30 Août 2010)

Faire un AHT d'urgence !


----------



## alaincha (30 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Peut être que cette réinstallation pourrait s'avérer utile.

Sans aucune certitude.


----------



## nemekas (31 Août 2010)

Bonjours,

Fait un ATH et toutes les maj possibles.

par contre voir par là --> 





> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/kernel-panic-a-repetition-sur-pm-g5-414841.html



Merci


----------

